# Best Mod?



## ChadB (6/10/15)

Hello aweomse Vapers,
Looking at getting a new mod but can't decide which one to get.
My decision is between the Sigelei 150w TC, The Snow Wolf 200w TC or the Tesla 200w TC.
I've seen and read numerous reviews on them but still can't decide.
The weight is a deal breaker for me, I don't want something that reminds me of being in a gym...
I want something that's not too heavy but also powerful and well made. 

Your input will be useful as always.


----------



## Alex_123 (6/10/15)

Good day.
Thread title is a little misleading in my opinion. No such thing as the Best Mod. It all comes down to personal preference. You're looking at dual 18650 mods with solid quality. They are going to be heftier than other mods.
Just another input, having a 150w+ mod is future proof. But trust me, not many people I know vape over 100W everyday!

Ive heard snow wolf v2 is coming soon. You might want to wait for that. Personally I have tried the sig 150w and it is a solid mod.

Good luck finding the best mod for yourself!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (6/10/15)

If 75W is enough for you, the IPV D2 is great and very compact.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (6/10/15)

Hi @Alex_123 you're right, it does come down to preference. Basically the "Best Mod" in your opinion, but I can see how the title is misleading and my apologies for that.
Thanks for your input.

I understand that dual 18650 mods are heavier, but I've seen different mods with different weights. My iStick 100w mod is far heavier than a friends Cloupor GT 80w mod (Both dual box).
Since these mods aren't readily available I have no first hand experience with them so i'm reliant on information to make my decision.
Thanks again for your response, much appreciated.


----------



## Andre (6/10/15)

If TC is important for you, I would not buy any of those. At this stage no one is certain which wire is the best for TC. Yesterday it was Nickel, then Titanium, now Stainless Steel and next probably NiFe.... None of those mods allow you to set values for any possible wire. As far as I know only devices with the DNA200 can do so at this stage.
If not important, the Sigelei for its looks and reputation of quality.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (6/10/15)

Pixstar said:


> If 75W is enough for you, the IPV D2 is great and very compact.


@Pixstar Awesome device that, but i'd like a device bigger than 100w but also well made and worth the money.
Thanks for your input

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (6/10/15)

Hi @Andre
I'm not too big into TC as i'm not too knowledgeable on it as of yet.
I used Nickel coils on my subtank mini on my iStick 40w and it was okay, nothing to write home about.
That Sigelei does seem awesome. Thanks for your input 

*Edit* The mod does by no means have to have TC, but the most recent mods listed above do have TC. Basically, if not, why not. A friend of mine in the US is visiting next month and i've found awesome prices for these mods, which i've narrowed down to those 3. Any one else with recommendations, will be looked into and appreciated.


----------



## Pixstar (6/10/15)

You're spot on with the Cloupor GT, very light for a dual battery mod! Also has excellent reviews.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot (6/10/15)

Snow wolf is awesome, But again the v2 is coming out soon....

If you hold out for another month, there is a new mod coming out called the Whiteout. It is going to be one of the best mods around sporting a DNA200 chip. So Im waiting for that I would say you do the same!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (6/10/15)

What tank are you planning on using?


----------



## ChadB (6/10/15)

@Petrus My billow V2 and soon a Uwell Crown, Sapor RDA and Lush RDA.


----------



## VapingSquid (6/10/15)

I can't fault my non TC Sigelei 150W! So light that it is the weight of the batteries you will curse, built like a tank, 150W and simplistic: up. down. fire.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/15)

Andre said:


> If TC is important for you, I would not buy any of those. At this stage no one is certain which wire is the best for TC. Yesterday it was Nickel, then Titanium, now Stainless Steel and next probably NiFe.... None of those mods allow you to set values for any possible wire. As far as I know only devices with the DNA200 can do so at this stage.
> If not important, the Sigelei for its looks and reputation of quality.



Very well stated and I agree with these sentiments

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChadB (7/10/15)

Anyone have any experience with the Tesla 200w?


----------



## Petrus (8/10/15)

There is a nice review on vaping360 on the new DNA200 mods, and it looks to me if the lavabox 200 wins hands down.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/10/15)

ChadB said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Tesla 200w?


No experience, but if I remember correctly it only does Nickel in TC mode.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (8/10/15)

Personally IMO, I think the IPV3 Li should also be considered. it took me 5 mins to upgrade the software to 200W. i have nickel and titanium options. the temp control works great and the overall quality of the device really impressed me. I'm not here to bash other devices, just giving my opinion. It works like a charm and worth the try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (8/10/15)

@BeardedVaper93 Going to look into that now. I was not aware that there's new firmware for it.
By no means are you bashing devices, the point of this post was to discuss various mods, so thanks for putting it forward, appreciate it.


----------

